# ACS Waiting Feb 2017



## australiandream2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

I applied for skills assessment on 22-Jan-2017 and went on stage 4 on next day, still waiting as of 3rd Feb 2017. Please post status of those applied and waiting as of Feb 2017.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

australiandream2017 said:


> I applied for skills assessment on 22-Jan-2017 and went on stage 4 on next day, still waiting as of 3rd Feb 2017. Please post status of those applied and waiting as of Feb 2017.


hi australiandream2017,

you will receive your results soon ! it should out within a week.


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

australiandream2017 said:


> I applied for skills assessment on 22-Jan-2017 and went on stage 4 on next day, still waiting as of 3rd Feb 2017. Please post status of those applied and waiting as of Feb 2017.




Hi there, I applied on 23-Jan-2017, i got my positive ACS assessment this morning which is 3-Feb-2017. I believe you would get it either today or early next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australiandream2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

karthkri said:


> Hi there, I applied on 23-Jan-2017, i got my positive ACS assessment this morning which is 3-Feb-2017. I believe you would get it either today or early next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response.


----------



## Missmolly (Dec 9, 2016)

australiandream2017 said:


> I applied for skills assessment on 22-Jan-2017 and went on stage 4 on next day, still waiting as of 3rd Feb 2017. Please post status of those applied and waiting as of Feb 2017.


I applied on the 19th and it moved to stage 4 in 4days too but I'm yet to get my result too


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Missmolly said:


> I applied on the 19th and it moved to stage 4 in 4days too but I'm yet to get my result too


hi molly, looking at the current trend stage 4 takes 2 weeks approx. You would receive the result in a week. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## australiandream2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

I received my positive ACS assessment results a few minutes before now. Please note that mine was an RPL application and it took exactly 2 weeks (10 business days), excluding Australia day on Jan 26, 2017.


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

I applied on 19th but nothing came through yet. 

Any idea how long they will take???????


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

khan4344 said:


> I applied on 19th but nothing came through yet.
> 
> Any idea how long they will take???????


hi khan, In a week max approx looking at the current trend. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

hopefully, I started to get worried.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

I also applied on 21 jan and got it today morning. However it left me in another dilemna now as exact 8 years have been counted for my experience, want to know if i am still eligible for those 15 brownie points??


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

I am starting to get worried now. Many people applied after me got their assessment.
Anyone applied on 19th Jan please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

khan4344 said:


> I am starting to get worried now. Many people applied after me got their assessment.
> Anyone applied on 19th Jan please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


I applied on 18th Jan and got my assessment on 30th Jan


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

*ACS - Duration*

Hi Guys, 

I applied for ACS on Feb 2, now it is on stage 4, I am aware of a 12-week timeframe, however, has anyone recently applied and can let me know if there is any possibility of getting the results earlier. 

Thanks and Regards 
J


----------



## Niti84 (Oct 17, 2013)

I applied on 27th Jan. Hoping to get accessed by this weekend.


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I've applied for ACS on 28 Jan 2017 and it went to stage 4 with assessor right after 3 days. I'm yet to receive my results. Any idea how long would it take?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for ACS on Feb 2, now it is on stage 4, I am aware of a 12-week timeframe, however, has anyone recently applied and can let me know if there is any possibility of getting the results earlier.
> 
> ...


the results are usually out within 10-14 days


----------



## Niti84 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi All,
Got positive assessment today. Had applied on 27th Jan. All the best everyone.


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

I applied on 25th Jan early morning. In stage 4- with assessor since 27th. Worried now... could it be possible that the assessor is on leave?


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> I applied on 25th Jan early morning. In stage 4- with assessor since 27th. Worried now... could it be possible that the assessor is on leave?


I am also worried I applied on 19th. nothing as of today


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Even I applied for ACS assessment on 2nd February. It moved to Stage 4 (With Assessor) the very next morning. Its still at stage 4 and I am yet to receive the final assessment result. Waiting !!!!!!


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

desisingh said:


> I also applied on 21 jan and got it today morning. However it left me in another dilemna now as exact 8 years have been counted for my experience, want to know if i am still eligible for those 15 brownie points??


When did the status change to 'in progress' for you?


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi,

I applied on 6Feb and it moved to Stage 4 today. Reading through other posts, looks like most of the time taken is in this stage.

In my case status changed to in_progress instantly on the same day.


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

pmk316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 6Feb and it moved to Stage 4 today. Reading through other posts, looks like most of the time taken is in this stage.
> 
> In my case status changed to in_progress instantly on the same day.


Oh great! I think you should get the results by tomo then.


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nhn1987,
How much time did it take for you to get ACS completion?


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi folks,
I've got +ve ACS result. Submitted on 28 jan and received on 09 feb


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

pmk316 said:


> Nhn1987,
> How much time did it take for you to get ACS completion?


Mine is still with assessor. Submitted on 25th jan. But I've read that once it is in progress, it's safe to say that you're almost done.


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> Mine is still with assessor. Submitted on 25th jan. But I've read that once it is in progress, it's safe to say that you're almost done.


But the key thing here is how much of experience will they deduct in their calculation.
for BE with ECE, i see people telling multiple things 2, 3, 4, 6.
Not sure how much it will be in my case.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

Nhn1987 said:


> When did the status change to 'in progress' for you?


It changed instantly and it took 17 days for my ACS outcome.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

pmk316 said:


> But the key thing here is how much of experience will they deduct in their calculation.
> for BE with ECE, i see people telling multiple things 2, 3, 4, 6.
> Not sure how much it will be in my case.


Usually its 4 yrs for ECE.


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

desisingh said:


> Usually its 4 yrs for ECE.


Thanks for the reply.
4 years means i will lose 5 points . Praying for deduction to be anything less than 4 years.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

*I got my assessment done in 7 working days*



australiandream2017 said:


> I applied for skills assessment on 22-Jan-2017 and went on stage 4 on next day, still waiting as of 3rd Feb 2017. Please post status of those applied and waiting as of Feb 2017.




I got my assessment done in 7 working days, apllied for ACS on Dec 30th and got positive Assessment in 7 working days


----------



## sankuk (Dec 17, 2016)

*In progress ->with assesor*

My application was with assessor ( stage 4 for 8 days), then to in progress for 1 day and now back to with assessor since morning. Anyone any ideas whats going on.


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

Got my results finally today .. it's positive. All the best everyone!


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> Got my results finally today .. it's positive. All the best everyone!


when did you apply for assessment.

I applied on 19th Jan and have been waiting for so long now.


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Nhn1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my results finally today .. it's positive. All the best everyone!
> ...


Applied on 25th jan .... don't worry. You'll get probably by next week


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nhn1987 said:


> Applied on 25th jan .... don't worry. You'll get probably by next week


Hi Buddy,

Did you apply on your own or through an agent.

Thanks.


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nhn1987 said:


> Got my results finally today .. it's positive. All the best everyone!


Congrats. Was there any work experience deduction for you?


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Congratulations  It took approx 15 to 17 days for you right ? Did anyone from ACS contacted your references by any chance ?


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Nhn1987 said:


> Got my results finally today .. it's positive. All the best everyone!



Congratulations It took approx 15 to 17 days for you right ? Did anyone from ACS contacted your references by any chance ?


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

desisingh said:


> I also applied on 21 jan and got it today morning. However it left me in another dilemna now as exact 8 years have been counted for my experience, want to know if i am still eligible for those 15 brownie points??





JMMB said:


> Congratulations It took approx 15 to 17 days for you right ? Did anyone from ACS contacted your references by any chance ?



No one contacted, took 2 weeks after moving to stage 4 and deducted standard 2 yrs from exp.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I am applying for ACS next week.

I have couple of queries on experience deduction and processing time.

1) I have done bachelor (BIS, 4 yrs) and master degree (ME, software engg) in computer science.

I have experience of 9 years and 7 months, what is expected deduction for me ?

2) what is expected processing time currently ?

Thanks !!


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

The status of my application moved to In Progress today. How much more time does it take from this stage ??


----------



## Nhn1987 (Feb 7, 2017)

JMMB said:


> The status of my application moved to In Progress today. How much more time does it take from this stage ??


 few hours in my case


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

desiaussie said:


> the results are usually out within 10-14 days


Thank you , 

I received a positive assessment today.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Nhn1987 said:


> few hours in my case


Thank you

Received positive assessment yesterday morning


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I am applying for ACS next week.
> 
> I have couple of queries on experience deduction and processing time.
> 
> ...


Standard 2 years deduction - if your roles & responsibilities and current job position along with course subjects are aligned, which is almost always the case. I am assuming your bachelor - BIS ? is also computer science ?


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

I have also received positive assessment after a wait of nearly a month. They have deducted 4 years of my work experience. 

Now ready for EOI...


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

JMMB said:


> The status of my application moved to In Progress today. How much more time does it take from this stage ??


Took 10 business days for me. 

All the best.


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> I have also received positive assessment after a wait of nearly a month. They have deducted 4 years of my work experience.
> 
> Now ready for EOI...


Hi Khan,
Congrats. Why 4 year deduction?
is it because of ICT minor ?
not BE in computers ?


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

11 working days and waiting for me. Anyone else completed acs?


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

@pmk316 have you got the +ve email from ACS


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

ozielover said:


> @pmk316 have you got the +ve email from ACS


Yes, got positive assessment result today. It tool 13 working days for me.
ACS report comment on ECE degree
>> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
but still 4 years deducted from experience. Which means i will lose 5 points.
Anyways, will focus on the next step of PTE.

@ozielover,
When did you file and what stage is it now?


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

thanks for the reply and congrats.

I put the application on Feb 18th and on stage 4 now. Not sure when the results will be out.


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

ozielover said:


> thanks for the reply and congrats.
> 
> I put the application on Feb 18th and on stage 4 now. Not sure when the results will be out.


Mine went to stage 4 very first day itself .
dont worry, mostly should get over in 15 working days.

best of luck.

u finished PTE/IELTS?


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Will do the test once the result is out.


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Thank you
> 
> Received positive assessment yesterday morning


Which date did you apply ?


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

pmk316 said:


> Yes, got positive assessment result today. It tool 13 working days for me.
> ?


Which date did you apply


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

@ansmirza
I applied on 6Feb & it got completed on 22Feb.
What about you?


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
I had applied for my ACS on 14 Feb and today the status has got changed to In Progress (Stage 4).
I have few questions here,
1) Does In Progress mean the Assessor has assessed and is ready to share the ACS ?
2) Will I get an email once the CO has been assigned for validation of my ACS, coz in my case I am yet to receive any email.
3) Will there be any update regarding the movement of Stage from 4 to 4b (as seen the comments shared in forums)
4) How is the ACS report shared ? Via email or from portal ?

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2016: ACS Applied


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I had applied for my ACS on 14 Feb and today the status has got changed to In Progress (Stage 4).
> I have few questions here,
> 1) Does In Progress mean the Assessor has assessed and is ready to share the ACS ?
> ...


Stage-4 is where the real action is, the actual checking/validation work is in progress. Once it completes and moves to next stage, you will get a email. The email will have a acs report pdf.


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA (Jun 30, 2017)

*Sorry for asking this off the topic*

@ansmirza your PTE score is very impressive, can you please give me some tips.

My PTE overall score is 73 L-73 S-75 R-75 W-68.

Any other group member will also be most welcomed to guide me.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> @ansmirza your PTE score is very impressive, can you please give me some tips.
> 
> My PTE overall score is 73 L-73 S-75 R-75 W-68.
> 
> Any other group member will also be most welcomed to guide me.


This http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## realshot (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello good people.

I need some desperate advice.

I have 11 years experience as Multimedia designer and specialist in Dubai, UAE, but I have no tertiary qualifications. I only have Secondary School certificate (I dropped out of university...big mistake!)

Currently my score is 45 points:
Age: 33-39 (25 points)
English: IELTS: 8+ in each component (20 points)

If I get a positive assessment from ACS will that help me in any way to get points?

Or at least gain points towards Overseas Work Experience 8 Years or more (which is 15 points).

Basically, I need to gain 15 points to reach the 60 score mark - any advice on how to achieve this?

Many thanks.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

realshot said:


> Hello good people.
> 
> I need some desperate advice.
> 
> ...


ACS, education and overseas exp will definitely help you. 65 marks are good but the more marks you have the earlier you'll get the invite


----------



## realshot (Aug 13, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> ACS, education and overseas exp will definitely help you. 65 marks are good but the more marks you have the earlier you'll get the invite


Yes im aware... but stuck pulling my hair with this ACS RPL application.

From what I understand so far, out of my 11 years experience - they will deduct 8 years, in exchange for that they award the positive assessment (so now I cant use those 8 years towards EOI)

And only on the balance 3 years I can claim points towards my EOI.

This is really confusing me. Have I understood this correctly or am I missing something.

Many many thanks.


----------



## nephollander (Feb 11, 2018)

I submitted my ACS assessment last week Monday (19/Feb/2018) and it is already "with assessor". Anyone have indications how long it's taking these days? A colleague of mine waited 10 weeks (!) and another colleague more than 12 weeks!


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

khan4344 said:


> hopefully, I started to get worried.


Hey Khan have you received your ACS, as i have applied on same date and havent received it yet.

Regards,
Hari R


----------

